# schooling



## Gina M (Sep 6, 2010)

hiya i am living in phuket for a few months and am currently looking at getting a tutor or some schooling for my 7 yr old son to keep him up with his maths and english
any help will be very appreciated


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Gina,

I'm a retired American ex-pat living, permanently, in Kamala since November 2009.

When I came over, I went to school to get TEFL certified to teach English. I had a couple of schools that wanted me to start, in an actual full-time classroom setting, but, I decided I would just take my official retirement and not work, at all.

However, I got bored. 

What I've been doing is teaching English to some Thai managers of bars for and hour a day, 5 days a week. A very relaxed, one on one class, in my home in Kamala.

If I can be off any service, let me know.

Jim


----------



## Gina M (Sep 6, 2010)

hiya thanks for ur response that sounds great could i give u my email address so we can contact that way so i dont have to put personal info on the forum please send me a blank email to let me know you recieved it ok
many thanks
[email protected]


----------

